# área /etario (tilde)



## Fernito

Hola a todos!

Mi idioma nativo es el español, sin embargo, me acaba de surgir una duda. ¿Por qué _*área*_ lleva tilde y *etario* no, siendo que la acentuación va exactamente en el mismo lugar? O dicho de otra forma, ¿por qué _*área*_ se considera esdrújula y _*etario*_,grave?

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Agró

Fernito said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Mi idioma nativo es el español, sin embargo, me acaba de surgir una duda. ¿Por qué _*área*_ lleva tilde y *etario* no, siendo que la acentuación va exactamente en el mismo lugar? O dicho de otra forma, ¿por qué _*área*_ se considera esdrújula y _*etario*_,grave?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano!



Porque *área *se silabea así: á-re-a
y *etario *se silabea así: e-ta-rio

*etario *es llana (o grave) acabada en vocal; por tanto no se acentúa.


----------



## Fernito

A lo que voy es justamente eso, ¿por qué en una palabra el diptongo se silabea "_*re-a*_"y en la otra el diptongo va todo junto: "_*rio*_"?

Yo veo que la estructura es la misma... ¿o me estoy perdiendo una regla?


----------



## Agró

Fernito said:


> A lo que voy es justamente eso, ¿por qué en una palabra el diptongo se silabea "_*re-a*_"y en la otra el diptongo va todo junto: "_*rio*_"?
> 
> Yo veo que la estructura es la misma... ¿o me estoy perdiendo una regla?


-*ea*-, en área no es diptongo, es justamente lo contrario, es hiato, es decir, cada vocal pertenece a sílabas diferentes. En cambio -io-, en etario, sí es diptongo, ambas vocales pertenecen a la misma bílaba:
á-re-a
e-ta-rio (no e-ta-ri-o)


----------



## Fernito

Ya veo... tenía una confusión. Yo creía que el hiato se formaba sólo con los acentos dieréticos. 

Es decir, ¿no hay forma de distinguir un hiato de un diptongo por simple lectura?


----------



## Agró

Deduzco que usted pronuncia "ária" (dos sílabas), fenómeno frecuente en el cono sur. El uso de la tilde o *acento diacrítico* sirve justamente para indicar si una determinada combinación de vocales es diptongo o hiato. Así:
r*í*o se acentúa sobre la 'i' y ri*ó* sobre la 'o' para indicar que hay un hiato. Si fuese un diptongo (y por tanto monosílabo) no habría tilde (rio).


----------



## Fernito

Veo que es una deformación del lenguaje propia de mi país. Ahora me quedó mucho más claro. Muchas gracias Agró  

PD: Acento diacrítico es el que sirve para discriminar dos palabras que se escriben igual pero que tienen distinto significado, como "te" y "té"; "se" y "sé", etc. Al que te referías en tu post anterior es el acento dierético


----------



## Agró

Fernito said:


> Veo que es una deformación del lenguaje propia de mi país. Ahora me quedó mucho más claro. Muchas gracias Agró
> 
> PD: Acento diacrítico es el que sirve para discriminar dos palabras que se escriben igual pero que tienen distinto significado, como "te" y "té"; "se" y "sé", etc. Al que te referías en tu post anterior es el acento dierético



No conozco esa palabra, *dierético*, no aparece en el DRAE. ¿Qué acento es ese?


----------



## ManPaisa

Agró said:


> Deduzco que usted pronuncia "ária" (dos sílabas), fenómeno frecuente en el cono sur. El uso de la tilde o *acento diacrítico* sirve justamente para indicar si una determinada combinación de vocales es diptongo o hiato. Así:
> r*í*o se acentúa sobre la 'i' y ri*ó* sobre la 'o' para indicar que hay un hiato. Si fuese un diptongo (y por tanto monosílabo) no habría tilde (rio).


 
*Rio* (2a. persona singular del pretérito indefinido de reír) no lleva tilde. Del DRAE:

Pretérito perfecto simple o Pretérito
reí
reíste
rio
reímos
reísteis / rieron
rieron​


----------



## Fernito

Agró said:


> No conozco esa palabra, *dierético*, no aparece en el DRAE. ¿Qué acento es ese?


 
"Dierético" viene de "diéresis". Este tipo de acento es el que se usa para palabras como María, Búho, Baúl, etc. Por lo menos ése es el nombre con el que me lo pasaron en el colegio.

Aquí un artículo de Wikipedia:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acento_dierético


----------



## Pinairun

Fernito said:


> "Dierético" viene de "diéresis". Este tipo de acento es el que se usa para palabras como María, Búho, Baúl, etc. Por lo menos ése es el nombre con el que me lo pasaron en el colegio.
> 
> Aquí un artículo de Wikipedia:
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acento_dierético


 


*Diéresis*

*2. *f._ Gram._ Pronunciación en sílabas distintas de dos vocales que normalmente forman diptongo; p. ej., en _ru-i-na_ por _rui-na, vi-o-le-ta_ por _vio-le-ta._ 


Me parece que hay que revisar la información del "cole".


----------



## ManPaisa

Fernito said:


> ¿por qué _*área*_ se considera esdrújula y _*etario*_,grave?


 
El porqué, no lo sé. Pero es un hecho. 

Al ser esdrújula, *área* lleva tilde en la antepenúltima sílaba.
Al ser grave y terminada en vocal, *etario* no lleva tilde en la penúltima sílaba.

Yo las pronuncio tal cual lo dice el diccionario (con 3 y 2 sílabas respectivamente), y por tanto no se me hace extraña la acentuación que establece la RAE,


----------



## Fernito

Pinairun said:


> *Diéresis*
> 
> *2. *f._ Gram._ Pronunciación en sílabas distintas de dos vocales que normalmente forman diptongo; p. ej., en _ru-i-na_ por _rui-na, vi-o-le-ta_ por _vio-le-ta._
> 
> 
> Me parece que hay que revisar la información del "cole".


 
¿Es que nadie conoce el acento dierético? O al menos, ¿nadie lo conoce con ese nombre? 

¿Cómo le llaman ustedes al tipo de acento que lleva la palabra *María*, por ejemplo?


----------



## Fernito

ManPaisa said:


> Yo las pronuncio tal cual lo dice el diccionario (con 3 y 2 sílabas respectivamente), y por tanto no se me hace extraña la acentuación que establece la RAE,


 
Ya lo dije más arriba, en mi país se pronuncia "a-rea" y "e-ta-rio", es una deformación local. Por eso hice la pregunta


----------



## ManPaisa

Fernito said:


> ¿Es que nadie conoce el acento dierético? O al menos, ¿nadie lo conoce con ese nombre?
> 
> ¿Cómo le llaman ustedes al tipo de acento que lleva la palabra *María*, por ejemplo?


 
*Tilde* o *acento ortográfico.*  Nunca había oído de acento dierético.


----------



## ManPaisa

Fernito said:


> Ya lo dije más arriba, en mi país se pronuncia "a-rea" y "e-ta-rio", es una deformación local. Por eso hice la pregunta


 
Bueno, ése es el problema. *Área* se debe pronunciar *A-re-a*, y por eso tiene la acentuación que tiene.


----------



## Fernito

Ahí va una "googleada" con acento dierético, para que vean que no lo inventé 

http://www.google.cl/search?hl=es&q=acento+dier%C3%A9tico&meta=


----------



## ManPaisa

Fernito said:


> Ahí va una "googleada" con acento dierético, para que vean que no lo inventé
> 
> http://www.google.cl/search?hl=es&q=acento+dierético&meta=


 
Para la RAE la *diéresis* es esto:

*5. *f._ Ortogr._ Signo ortográfico (¨) que se pone sobre la _u_ de las sílabas _gue, gui,_ para representar que esa letra representa un sonido que debe pronunciarse, como en _vergüenza, argüir._


----------



## Pinairun

María lleva el acento que le corresponde. Es un acento ortográfico que indica que "ia" no forma un diptongo.

Pero no hay diéresis, porque la palabra no es Ma-ria, sino Ma-rí-a, y así se pronuncia.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Para la RAE la *diéresis* es esto:
> 
> *5. *f._ Ortogr._ Signo ortográfico (¨) que se pone sobre la _u_ de las sílabas _gue, gui,_ para representar que esa letra representa un sonido que debe pronunciarse, como en _vergüenza, argüir._


 

Pero también es esto:
*Diéresis*
*2. *f._ Gram._ Pronunciación en sílabas distintas de dos vocales que normalmente forman diptongo; p. ej., en _ru-i-na_ por _rui-na, vi-o-le-ta_ por _vio-le-ta._ 
En el verso, la *diéresis* es considerada como licencia poética por la preceptiva tradicional.

Creo que el "acento dierético" que dice Fernito no es gráfico sino fonético.


----------



## Fernito

De acuerdo, ¿pero podrían revisar este vínculo por favor?

http://www.google.cl/search?hl=es&q=...C3%A9tico&meta

Ahí explican que el acento que lleva María, ataúd, bahía, dúo, etc.; se llama acento dierético. Y no es algo que yo haya inventado, en el colegio me lo pasaron con ese nombre.

Acá una cita textual del sitio http://lenguaexplora.blogspot.com/: 

*



Acento dierético:

Esta norma indica que siempre que se juntan una vocal abierta átona con una vocal cerrada tónica, esta última lleva tilde aun que haya una “h” entre ellas. Por ejemplo, en las palabras Raúl, bahía y búho, en estos casos la voz se carga sobre la vocal cerrada, y como están junto a una vocal abierta átona, deben tildarse.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Pero también es esto:
> *Diéresis*
> *2. *f._ Gram._ Pronunciación en sílabas distintas de dos vocales que normalmente forman diptongo; p. ej., en _ru-i-na_ por _rui-na, vi-o-le-ta_ por _vio-le-ta._
> En el verso, la *diéresis* es considerada como licencia poética por la preceptiva tradicional.


De acuerdo, pero el único acento diacrítico que se llama *diéresis* es *¨.*


----------



## Vampiro

Fernito said:


> A lo que voy es justamente eso, ¿por qué en una palabra el diptongo se silabea "_*re-a*_"y en la otra el diptongo va todo junto: "_*rio*_"?
> 
> Yo veo que la estructura es la misma... ¿o me estoy perdiendo una regla?


Parece que sí, porque la "e" y la "a", en "área" no forman diptongo.
Y no es una deformación de "tu país"; quizá sea una deformación tuya, propia, o de algunas personas que conoces, pero también existimos los que escribimos y pronunciamos bien.
No sé si será una regla escrita, pero puede que te sirva de ayuda saber que existen dos tipos de vocales, las llamadas "fuertes" (a-e-o) y las "débiles" (i-u).  Para que se forme un diptongo debe combinarse una fuerte con una débil.
Al menos eso me enseñaron en el colegio a mi, cuando había que leer libros y no resúmenes encontrados en el google.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Hay veces que no forman diptongos, sino hiatos: baúl, búho, María. Y por eso llevan acento ortográfico según las normas de acentuación del español.

Saludos


----------



## Fernito

Vampiro said:


> Parece que sí, porque la "e" y la "a", en "área" no forman diptongo.
> Y no es una deformación de "tu país"; quizá sea una deformación tuya, propia, o de algunas personas que conoces, pero también existimos los que escribimos y pronunciamos bien.
> No sé si será una regla escrita, pero puede que te sirva de ayuda saber que existen dos tipos de vocales, las llamadas "fuertes" (a-e-o) y las "débiles" (i-u). *Para que se forme un diptongo debe combinarse una fuerte con una débil.*
> Al menos eso me enseñaron en el colegio a mi, cuando había que leer libros y no resúmenes encontrados en el google.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Sí conozco las vocales abiertas y cerradas (fuertes y débiles, como les dices tú). De hecho, son la base del acento dierético del que tanto he hablado. Lo que no conocía era esa regla que marqué en negrita, y es justamente lo que necesitaba saber. Eso le da una explicación a todas mis dudas. Muchas gracias.

En segundo lugar, no puedo dejar de encontrar un cierto tono sarcástico en tu comentario. 

Yo hice 7º básico (el año en que enseñan el acento dierético) cuando el acceso a Internet era muy limitado (por ahí por el '98), así que ese último comentario estuvo de más. Aunque claro, no tenías cómo saberlo. 

Lo de pronunciar bien, no sé... ¿qué porcentaje de la gente chilena habla y escribe como debe ser? Por lo menos en Chile no he conocido a nadie que pronuncie distinto una "b" de una "v". No siento que exagere al hablar de una "deformación de mi país", ya que los que se expresan correctamente correponden a un porcentaje marginal.


----------



## Naticruz

Fernito said:


> A lo que voy es justamente eso, ¿por qué en una palabra el diptongo se silabea "_*re-a*_"y en la otra el diptongo va todo junto: "_*rio*_"?
> 
> Yo veo que la estructura es la misma... ¿o me estoy perdiendo una regla?


Según pienso saber la razón es la siguiente:

Hay vocales fuertes *a, e *y *o*
El *i *y *u* son vocales flacas

Cuando dos vocales fuerte aparecen juntas como es el caso de área, (*ea*) no forman diptongo y por ese motivo la palabra tiene tres sílabas, siendo acentuada en la antepenúltima. Luego es esdrújula y lleva tilde, como todas las esdrújulas. Otro ejemplo es *héroe*.
«Etario» termina en una vocal flaca seguida de fuerte y forma diptongo.

Confieso que no he leído todas las respuestas y no sé si estoy convergiendo con alguna respuesta en esto sentido. Si así es, mis disculpas.

Mejores saludos

¡Hola Vampiro!

Como tu intervención antecede exactamente la mía, veo que ya habías esclarecido la duda. Mis disculpas.


----------



## Fernito

¡Gracias! Sí conocía las vocales abiertas y cerradas, como ya le comenté a Vampiro. Lo que desconocía era que los diptongos se formaban sólo entre una vocal abierta y una cerrada. Yo creía que un diptongo era la unión de 2 vocales cualquiera. ¡Muchas gracias de todas formas!

Corrección: veo que también dos vocales cerradas producen diptongo.


----------



## Vampiro

Fernito said:


> Lo de pronunciar bien, no sé... ¿qué porcentaje de la gente chilena habla y escribe como debe ser? Por lo menos en Chile no he conocido a nadie que pronuncie distinto una "b" de una "v". No siento que exagere al hablar de una "deformación de mi país", ya que los que se expresan correctamente correponden a un porcentaje marginal.


¿Y por qué habrían de pronunciar distinto una "b" de una "v", si en español esa diferencia no existe?

En cuanto a las vocales, a mi me las enseñaron como "fuertes o abiertas" y "débiles o cerradas"; yo me quedé con lo de fuertes y débiles porque como regla nemotécnica me parece más clara.
Y sí, fui bastante sarcástico, porque me molestó un poco que nos metieras a todos en el mismo saco.
Mis disculpas por ello.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Chunita

Hola! Recordá que el diptongo está formado por 2 vocales cerradas (o débiles) o por la combinación de una cerrada con una abierta. En caso de que la tilde recaiga sobre la vocal cerrada o débil, se produce un hiato (= se ronmpe el dipongo). Esto pasa en el sust. río.
Otra forma en que se presenta el hiato es con dos vocales abierta o fuertes (a-e-o) como pasa en área. 
Saludos.


----------



## Fernito

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y por qué habrían de pronunciar distinto una "b" de una "v", si en español esa diferencia no existe?
> 
> En cuanto a las vocales, a mi me las enseñaron como "fuertes o abiertas" y "débiles o cerradas"; yo me quedé con lo de fuertes y débiles porque como regla nemotécnica me parece más clara.
> Y sí, fui bastante sarcástico, porque me molestó un poco que nos metieras a todos en el mismo saco.
> Mis disculpas por ello.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Tienes razón. Yo juraba que se debían pronunciar distinto. Bueno, otra pifia de mi parte.

Ahora, aprovechando la situación: ¿recuerdas que a la tilde del hiato acentuado le llamaban acento dierético en el colegio? ¿O soy el único que la conoce con ese nombre?


----------



## Fernito

Chunita said:


> Hola! Recordá que el diptongo está formado por 2 vocales cerradas (o débiles) o por la combinación de una cerrada con una abierta. En caso de que la tilde recaiga sobre la vocal cerrada o débil, se produce un hiato (= se ronmpe el dipongo). Esto pasa en el sust. río.
> Otra forma en que se presenta el hiato es con dos vocales abierta o fuertes (a-e-o) como pasa en área.
> Saludos.


 
Así es. Alguna vez debí haberlo sabido, pero no lo recordaba. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Vampiro

Fernito said:


> Ahora, aprovechando la situación: ¿recuerdas que a la tilde del hiato acentuado le llamaban acento dierético en el colegio? ¿O soy el único que la conoce con ese nombre?



Jajajjaaa!!!
Tranquilo... yo sí había escuchado el término.
Lo que no puedo asegurarte es que haya sido en el colegio.
Saludinhos.
_


----------



## pilukona

Hola
*Hiato: 2 vocales seguidas pero en distintas síla*bas.
A efectos *ortográficos* hay 3 clases de hiatos:
a) 2 vocales iguales= re-hén, co-o-pe-rar, zo-o,..... Tilde según las reglas.
b) 2 vocales abiertas distintas (a,e,o)= le-ón, á-re-a, ca-e,....Tilde según las reglas.
c) Vocal abierta (a,e,o) más vocal *cerrada tónica* (i,u) Ma-rí-a, bú-ho, a-cen-tú-a,....*Tilde siempre en la cerrada*.

Diptongos: *2 vocales en una misma sílaba*.
a) Vocal abierta más cerrada= camión, suerte,... tilde según las reglas en la abierta.
b) Dos voales cerradas NO iguales= rui-na, hui-da, in-tuí,...tilde según las reglas en la última.


----------



## Jellby

Fernito said:


> A lo que voy es justamente eso, ¿por qué en una palabra el diptongo se silabea "_*re-a*_"y en la otra el diptongo va todo junto: "_*rio*_"?



Porque la *e* y la *a* nunca forman diptongo (al menos a efectos ortográficos). Para que haya diptongo debe haber al menos una vocal cerrada (*i* o *u*), y si hay una tilde sobre la vocal cerrada se rompe el diptongo.

Tampoco forman diptongo "hé-ro-e", "lo-a-do", "ma-re-o", "a-ho-ra", "tra-er"...


----------



## las cosas facilitas

El *acentro dierético* es el acento ortográfico usado para marcar que el diptongo ortográfico, al ser tónica la vocal cerrada de éste,no sigue las reglas generales de acentuación. Por lo tanto, se produce un hiato.


----------



## Fernito

Jellby said:


> Porque la *e* y la *a* nunca forman diptongo (al menos a efectos ortográficos). Para que haya diptongo debe haber al menos una vocal cerrada (*i* o *u*), y si hay una tilde sobre la vocal cerrada se rompe el diptongo.
> 
> Tampoco forman diptongo "hé-ro-e", "lo-a-do", "ma-re-o", "a-ho-ra", "tra-er"...


 
Gracias, era una regla que había olvidado


----------



## Fernito

las cosas facilitas said:


> El *acentro dierético* es el acento ortográfico usado para marcar que el diptongo ortográfico, al ser tónica la vocal cerrada de éste,no sigue las reglas generales de acentuación. Por lo tanto, se produce un hiato.


 
Así es, pero al parecer no se le conoce mucho con ese nombre.


----------

